# Design Logic Bikes 2014"Da-Phat" cargo bike preorders



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

We are taking deposits for the new 2014 Design Logic "Da-Phat" this bike will have the same spex as our "Da-Trail" but have a 170 rear dropout spacing and be able to fit surly 100mm clown shoe rims and Bud and Larry 4.8 tires. the rear triangle and wheel will be built symmetrical and able to be swapped out for a 29er for riding enjoyment year round. Frames will be $1495 with choice of powder coat paint and be shipping late spring, early summer.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

that sounds awesome Lance!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Finally!*

:thumbsup:Thank you! Can not wait to see one of them! I'm glad someone finally stepped up to the plate on this. 135mm front spacing? Multiple spots for water bottle cages? And made in America! Horizontal Dropouts would be sweet for all of the single speeders out there.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

What are the specs for the fork? 

Or what existing fat forks will work with the frame?


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

It will be using the Surly moonlander fork


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Any pics of the Phat-one?


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

I just took them to paint yesterday, I will have pix in the next two weeks, stay tuned!


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool thanks. Any of them fit for stubby-legged folk or all for six footers (The Freaks!)?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

1spd1way said:


> Cool thanks. Any of them fit for stubby-legged folk or all for six footers (The Freaks!)?


mere six-footers are stubbly-legged folk as far as i'm concerned...


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

We made 3 frames, 2 the same size as the "Da-Trail" but one low standover small custom that is sold already. The bikes will be painted and built in the next 2 weeks. The small frame is in the back of the picture.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We are all freaks on someone else's scale...


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Great! Thanks! I'm now holding off on a BD frame....


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

*2014 Design Logic Bikes small custom "Da Phat" fresh out of the lab!*







2014 Design Logic Bikes small custom "Da Phat" fresh out of the lab!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

That's hot!


----------



## KK89 (May 21, 2013)

^Nope it's awesome!!


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

That is super nice! Good job.


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

